# London Chritmas lights 2018



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

here are some of the Christmas lights this year in Central London.....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

Covent Garden & Carnaby Street


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Tommy (Dec 19, 2018)

How amazing to look at!  Thank you hollydolly!!!
:woohoo1:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

Glad you enjoyed them Tommy....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2018)

Tommy said:


> How amazing to look at!  Thank you hollydolly!!!
> :woohoo1:


Ditto.....Thank you


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2018)

Thrilling!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

You're welcome Ken & Radishrose...


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2018)

Wow!!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks  HollyDolly  for the  beautiful  Christmas  photos.

Wish  I  were  there !


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks Jujube,,,and Falcon you'd be very welcome


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Very festive Holly, and wonderful photos, thanks so much for sharing them! :cool2:


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2018)

Gorgeous photos .. it has always been a dream of mine to visit London, and you've brought it to me


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2018)

Very cool!  Are those things that appear to be in the sky on wires?  Or how do they seem to stay up there?


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2018)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Very cool!  Are those things that appear to be in the sky on wires?  Or how do they seem to stay up there?



yes it's part of the lumiere light  festival balloons... ... it's held up with some kind of wires...

here's a better view....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 20, 2018)

HI Hollydolly thanks for sharing these awesome pictures.
I bet my sister,Mary who lives in Ham,Richmond has been to all these places when she moved to UK in '86 Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2018)

You're welcome Moviequeen... does she still live in Richmond? ..she's a little further away  from London than me , but the opposite direction , but still close enough to London to get there fast...does she still visit?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2018)

Amazing photos. Thank you.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm Dazzled by it all! Thanks Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2018)

You're very welcome meanderer


----------



## twinkles (Dec 20, 2018)

i have never seen any decorations like that --- they are beautiful


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2018)

Glad you like them Twinkles .. it's a huge tradition in London every year, and the decoration and theme is  always different!!


----------

